# lower water levels for comps? legal?



## Mark Evans (6 Nov 2010)

My question is, does lowering the water level for images for competitions such as IAPLC breach rules?

This image, is a snap of my tank with the water about 15cm lower. It suits the tank much better, but does it comply to rules?

I believe, reflections can play a huge role in a final image.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2010)

I cant honestly say I know, but quite frankly, you cant tell you have anyway, so I wouldn't worry!  given the lengths some of the top aquascapers go to when taking photos, reducing the water level is the least of your worries.

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> given the lengths some of the top aquascapers go to when taking photos, reducing the water level is the least of your worries.



yeah i guess.

But stating a tank is lets say, 120 x 45 x 45 but the pic shows 120 x 45 x 30 it's not the whole truth.

On the other hand, there is plenty of rule bending on IAPLC, so i guess this is a minor issue. 

Maybe others have views on the matter?


----------



## Nelson (7 Nov 2010)

i'd just say its 120 x 45 x 30.i'm sure not everyone tells the truth on their application   .


----------



## Tom (7 Nov 2010)

Or just say you have 15cm of substrate


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Nov 2010)

I'd just go with it Mark !  Technically youre images are not meant to be cropped but if you place black out cards around the tank to frame it at the height of YOUR water level when you take the shots who would know how tall the tank is ?

As has been said, the rules are bent to suit scapes so I wouldnt worry about it at all - just get the look you want   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> i'd just say its 120 x 45 x 30.i'm sure not everyone tells the truth on their application  .



it'd just feel wrong to state one thing knowing it's something else.   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Technically youre images are not meant to be cropped but if you place black out cards around the tank to frame it at the height of YOUR water level when you take the shots who would know how tall the tank is ?



vallid point Tony.

 I look at from the perspective, ' i wanted to create something in a 45cm tall tank, wasn't good enough, but oooo, look! it works if i lower the water level.'  down marked for not having the 'vision' in the first place.

part of learning i guess.

I reckon this is the answer...



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Or just say you have 15cm of substrate



great thinking.


----------



## Garuf (7 Nov 2010)

I believe it to be legal, Planter submitted a tank to some comps a few years back that was half full, it placed very highly too.


----------



## flygja (8 Nov 2010)

That's a pretty good idea, legal or not. Makes my rocks look bigger!


----------

